# 2007 - Cigar Experiences?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

They call it a slope for many reasons. The obvious one involving movement, a seemingly endless spiral towards... well we all know in our own ways the intent of the analogy.

Funny thing, for me, is that there are things on the slope that you slide by quickly and there is a need to climb back up and revisit. The best experience for me this year has been digging out things I bought 3 years ago and had not smoked in over 2 1/2 for a revisit. Veeeeerrrry interesting. Found some cigars that had dramatically changed for the good and some that did not live up to my "newb" memories of them. The people you meet can be viewed similarly. Each of us came here with a pledge class. Those pledge bonds remain strong and should be watered with communication.. well at least for me more frequently.

Had a epiphany a few weeks ago about regional release cigars. They have become crazy expensive. Why? I figure it ties partially back to the first few of these "specials" that came out and appreciated in value in a few short years for some. Maybe it's the presumption of exclusivity and or quality for others. For the truly sick, it's the need to have the latest and greatest regardless of extortion level pricing. It may be the future for Habanos SA but I think they overdid it with the proliferation we are seeing this year. Some of these cigars are going to be around for a long time and discounted accordingly.

Counterbalancing the ER's are true vintage smokes. Within true vintage there are "Classic vintage" cigars. Buying RE's with the assumption that they may someday be classic is a crap shoot. Maybe better odds than reg production... but the maybe has yet to be proven. Have had the good fortune to gain access to the classics and enjoy collecting and smoking them. But you can't/don't want to smoke them every day. But started thinking about the previous sentence again and realized that that was not necessarily true and more a function of life/hobby expectancy than any other factors for me. Are these cigars an investment or a consumable? I guess it depends on the day and mood. 

Weird thing is... One of the first cigars I ever bought were Partagas Shorts. Started smoking them more frequently this year. Still think this is a classic fresh and at almost any age. Maybe not the same as the unusual/weird/epic flavor profiles found in a few of the classics... but as a standard bearer for the genre... a cigar that if available to me in 50 cabs spanning 30 years, one I could smoke almost exclusively. Hmmm maybe a fresh one for lunch today and a 85 after dinner kind of thing.

A brother gave me a cigar at a herf this year that haunted me. An old R&J Celestial Fino. Man what a smoke. Looked around and found some from the 70's at silly prices. Recently found 98's in quantity at great prices. The flavors in the 98's to me are some of the finest 10 year old ones available and caused a rekindling of interest in the R&J line for me.

Finding new release cigars that are extremely pleasing to you is the best experience of all. There were a few this year for me. Looking forward to seeing if they get better or worse over the short and long term. The term sick seems to be used less today than in the past but some cigars seem to flatten out for a while then get better. Others start yucky and seem to get better relatively quickly.. (PLPCs do this for me).

I attended 5-6 herfs again this past year, LOL, MM, Shack, LV, etc. They are my favorite part of our little hobby. Meeting, sharing, puffin etc. is the real world extension of the seeds we lay here. I love Puff Puff Passing and met a few new "truly sick" brothers of like ilk this year.

Anyhoo... Hope everyone takes the time to smoke a few good ones over the holidays and continues to enjoy the journey of discovery that is our hobby.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Weird thing is... One of the first cigars I ever bought were Partagas Shorts. Started smoking them more frequently this year. Still think this is a classic fresh and at almost any age. Finding new release cigars that are extremely pleasing to you is the best experience of all. There were a few this year for me. Looking forward to seeing if they get better or worse over the short and long term. The term sick seems to be used less today than in the past but some cigars seem to flatten out for a while then get better. Others start yucky and seem to get better relatively quickly.. (PLPCs do this for me).
> 
> I attended 5-6 herfs again this past year, LOL, MM, Shack, LV, etc. They are my favorite part of our little hobby.


Well said as always.

Very new to this (months not years), tried many over the last few months but the shorts always come through.

A little antisocial, but have really enjoyed herfing with the guys here in PDX, surprise myself at how much I look forward to them.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I attended 5-6 herfs again this past year, LOL, MM, Shack, LV, etc. They are my favorite part of our little hobby. Meeting, sharing, puffin etc. is the real world extension of the seeds we lay here. I love Puff Puff Passing and met a few new "truly sick" brothers of like ilk this year.


Some great insight Dave, I enjoyed reading it. For me, the herfs are the pinnacle of this obsession. I was lucky enough to attend The Shack III, LOL7, MMHI&II, Luhvul and lots of MoB herfs, and that is what it all comes down to for me. I don't think I would be nearly as involved in this hobby as I am if it weren't for the great lovers of the leaf I have met the past 3 years.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice post. You touched on quite a few points that have been on my mind as of recent. I totally agree on the RR's, and believe that this year it was overdone, but next year will be even more ridiculous. I believe that the majority of this years will be sitting on the shelves a year from now, as seen with the 2006 RE's. I mean 6000 boxes of the PLR, and the insane prices on nearly every RE. I bought on the Magnificos, Dantes and PLR, but I believe this won't happen with me next year. They may be great cigars, but there are so many great cigars for so much cheaper. Don't even get me started on the ridiculous pricing on the Monte #4 Reserva. 

There are some cigars that I have had this year that are definitely worth the pricing. Examples: BGM's, suprisingly the Hoyo and RyJ LE's which I think are very nice, the Maduro5 series which are quite expensive but very unique flavors, 07 PLPC's which are so rich, spicy and strong(very different than any other year I have tried), 07 ERDM Choix Supremes which are very very good, 07 Famosos are great as well as pretty much any 06, 07 Partagas which are so rich and strong, and the 06,07 punch SS#1's which are unbelievable cigars. Dave your Shorts are just like like recent production PSD4's are for me. These are my absolute go to smokes and recent production has been stellar. I could keep going, but these are the stand outs for me.

The one question that you bring up that I would love to be able to know the answer is how the RE's will age and evolve. Are they putting the best tobacco in these? Are we just being fooled into spending way to much due to hype? I'm not sure, but I have really enjoyed the ones that I have smoked, just not sure they are worth it. 

Time will tell.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> They call it a slope for may reasons. The obvious one involving movement, a seemingly endless spiral towards...


let me finish that thought : poverty :hn


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Had a epiphany a few weeks ago about regional release cigars. They have become crazy expensive. Why? I figure it ties partially back to the first few of these "specials" that came out and appreciated in value in a few short years for some. Maybe it's the presumption of exclusivity and or quality for others. For the truly sick, it's the need to have the latest and greatest regardless of extortion level pricing. It may be the future for Habanos SA but I think they overdid it with the proliferation we are seeing this year. Some of these cigars are going to be around for a long time and discounted accordingly.


Personally, I equate the prices being charged for the limited/regional editions to what we're now paying for oil. Several years ago the oil producers didn't think $50/bbl was sustainable, and were very cautious about pushing up the price. Once oil soared through that barrier and people continued to pay the price without the world economy crashing, all bets were off and now we're looking at $100/bbl.

Habanos S.A. has realized that people will pay a fair amount of money for anything labeled "Limited" and are now tapping that well. I suspect they're receiving some marketing guidance from Altadis as well.

I agree they overdid it this year. We'll see if they modify their stategy in the furture.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Some great insight Dave, I enjoyed reading it. For me, the herfs are the pinnacle of this obsession. I was lucky enough to attend The Shack III, LOL7, MMHI&II, Luhvul and lots of MoB herfs, and that is what it all comes down to for me. I don't think I would be nearly as involved in this hobby as I am if it weren't for the great lovers of the leaf I have met the past 3 years.


:tpd: With you guys 100% on this. Herfs have been some of the best times of my short life :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> They call it a slope for may reasons. The obvious one involving movement, a seemingly endless spiral towards... well we all know in our own ways the intent of the analogy.
> 
> Funny thing, for me, is that there are things on the slope that you slide by quickly and there is a need to climb back up and revisit. The best experience for me this year has been digging out things I bought 3 years ago and had not smoked in over 2 1/2 for a revisit. Veeeeerrrry interesting. Found some cigars that had dramatically changed for the good and some that did not live up to my "newb" memories of them. The people you meet can be viewed similarly. Each of us came here with a pledge class. Those pledge bonds remain strong and should be watered with communication.. well at least for me more frequently.
> 
> ...


this is like poetry:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks much for the insights and opinions posted here. It gives us newbs to the CC scene some perspective into some sticks that are really untouchable for us. No matter what the price a newbie cant really justify a RR or EL purchase until the basics have been placed in their inventory. But it is also great to see your reviews of these and the true vintage smokes. We are given the opportunity to enjoy the experience through the eyes of those more learned. 
I recently made my first "Vintage" purchase(SP 00 Coronas), but that is a freshie to most of you guys. Hopefully, with your guidance and insight I can continue to build inventory on newer smokes that will someday reach the heights of some of the great smokes you all speak about. Keep up the great "work" you all do for this community. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply put, I met the Don Pepin line and haven't looked back sense. I've loved virtually every line I've had and even the one's that weren't completely mind-blowing, were still quite enjoyable! What's next for 2008? I can't wait! :ss


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

dave
a very insightful well thought out post...thank you for such a fine read.

a few thoughts...

i have bought a total of 2 boxes of el's and 1 box of er's...way too much show and too little substance.

final thought on el's/er's...was just reading a thread on another board...about 360$ for pl robustos and about 7 guys are "in" for a group buy...insane they are robustos and truly worth the same as d4's...or the monty#4 reservas for 5 times the price of regular monty#4's...to me monty#4's are worth 15$ per 5pack.

final final thought on er's/el's...these being so popular are the reason i am losing so many of my old standby sizes/vitolas i love...for the sake of cigars with rg's to large for a regular smoker to even consider.

final final final thought on er's/el's...i am begginning to hate the whole overhyped show.

enough of that.

my "newb" cigar memories that dont stand the test of time...fonseca cosacos...great smokes in '99 and '00...now they are ok...plus there are no more 5packs of cosacos so i dont get them anymore.

"true vintage smokes"...well i will just leave this subject up to those who think paying 1000$ or 2000$ or more for a box of smokes is ok.

"party shorts"...never been able to get any amount of age on mine...dont suppose i will ever smoke a 15 year old one.
"if available to me in 50 cabs spanning 30 years, one I could smoke almost exclusively"...how true.

"new release cigars "...not enough at about 42rg for me to show much interest in new releases...some are good though just wouldnt buy in bulk.

have NEVER attended a "herf" sniff...hope to meet you in may...i will try my best...i know you will be there.

finally...best cigar experience of '07...edisonbird was my secret santa a few years ago...have had a monty#2 from him for some time and just couldnt think fo an important enought reason to smoke it...so i took it back to cuba last month and smoked it...after dinner with coffee and plenty of time to reflect on rick's contributions and posts here and especially on his sense of humour.

thanks again dave...its not very often i get happy fingers and put out a post like this.

derrek


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Very well said. I think this would sum it up for any true BOTL. The people part of it really meant a lot to me this year. I was introduced to some good smokes, and was able to introduce some to local newbs. I have met some great online friends, and realized as I belong to something special. A special brotherhood known as Club Stogie. There has never been a smoke that I didn't think about my Brothers, and wondered if they were smoking too.

Thanks CS!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I remember telling Dave before the first Shack Herf "You are nuts these people could all be psychos and you invited them your place."  

Boy was I wrong. The most important thing all the newbs should take apart from the cigar thoughts above is the reference to attending the herfs. I must say over the past few years I have made dozens of friends all over the country. People of all ages or generations with different backgrounds, religions and races. When I am at work or life her in my neighborhood I do not meet 21 year olds or people my dads age that I want to hang with.

This common passion brings us together and hanging with a young dude or and older dude, a black dude or a white dude is all lost with the idea that I am hanging with good friends and having a smoke... :ss


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Without good friends to smoke with, the biggest collection is meaningless. Well said Dave. :tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I remember telling Dave before the first Shack Herf "You are nuts these people could all be psychos and you invited them your place."
> 
> Boy was I wrong. The most important thing all the newbs should take apart from the cigar thoughts above is the reference to attending the herfs. I must say over the past few years I have made dozens of friends all over the country. People of all ages or generations with different backgrounds, religions and races. When I am at work or life her in my neighborhood I do not meet 21 year olds or people my dads age that I want to hang with.
> 
> This common passion brings us together and hanging with a young dude or and older dude, a black dude or a white dude is all lost with the idea that I am hanging with good friends and having a smoke... :ss


I think this struck the biggest chord for me, especially having attended a few herfs now. I have read posts, but actually being able to put a face with a name, with a handshake like we were old friends, and lighting up was a truly amazing exp. Sure smoking excellent cigars is a by-product but hanging out with people who enjoy this as much as I do is truly amazing. :2


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The friendships...the Herfs...and lastly the cigars. As Sam states, where else do you find young and old hanging out together with something to actually talk about.....for 3-4 days at a time :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> The friendships...the Herfs...and lastly the cigars. As Sam states, where else do you find young and old hanging out together with something to actually talk about.....for 3-4 days at a time :ss


So cool hanging out with guys twice my age and actually having fun..:ss:r Ive flown more in '06 and '07 than I have my whole life combined..Some real moments to remember..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> So cool hanging out with guys twice my age and actually having fun..:ss:r


You're not really twice my age, are you Freddy? 

 :r


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

07 has been a good cigar year for me.

I have been able to do some real collecting. My stock is over 10 boxes now. 

I have really come to enjoy cigars that have perfect balance.

Also in 07 I have come to enjoy cigars that do not have any age on them.

The best part of 07 for me is that I do not need to spend crazy cash on a stick because I beleive there are a lot of $10 cigars that are out of this world.

The negative part of 07 for me is I have run out of space. :ss


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Great post Da Klugs.

I was thinking over the weekend about the difference between the cigars that I tell myself I enjoy and the cigars that I must really enjoy based on looking at what I really smoke. I was going through the humidor and pulling together a few smokes for a pay-it-forward for a friend & what got me thinking about it was I opened the lid on the Siglo I box and thought, "Damn - almost empty - WTF?" Short simple cigar, not complicated, not a big time commitment, but I must find it satisfying 'cause they're almost gone. When I thought about it, I realized well, yeah, I did have that one this morning, and there was that one a few nights ago, and yeah, I did have one last Sunday morning, well and there was the Sunday before that. Sort of sneaked up on me, but I guess I've developed a Sunday-morning-on-the-deck-with-a-coffee-and-Siglo I routine. I noticed a few other boxes where I guess I've been voting with my lighter.

On the other hand, I've got a box of Edmundos that, for whatever reason, is almost full. I haven't had a bad Edmundo, but it's, apparently, just not a 'gar I reach for.

Here's the list of the "Hey, wha' happened - the box is almost empty":

Siglo I - thinking back, I realized (based on how empty the box is) that this is my go-to short smoke.
HDM Epi #2
Sir Winnie - after dinner with a glass of red wine, a book and a free hour, this is what I reach for.

And a few cigars that, I guess, just aren't floating my boat based on how few I've grabbed out of the humi:

Monte Edmundo
Siglo VI - this is really odd - I've raved to people about this cigar, but in looking over the inventory, I just haven't smoked all that many of them.
RyJ Churchill - another one where I've never had a bad one, but when I reach for one, my hand takes a left and grabs a Sir Winnie instead.

Sort of interesting food for thought - the difference between what we consciously think we desire and what we really choose.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

As others have said, Dave, great post:tu. I think that 2007 has been quite an interesting year for me on this strange journey. I used to regard myself as sort of a "satellite" participant of the cigar boards. I read about the relationships that people had formed and thought it was actually pretty strange. Well, this year, things have changed. I had been to a couple local herfs before and was perfectly content with that, until I heard about your little Midwest shindig. After traveling over 500 miles and meeting guys from literally all over the country, I gained a different appreciation of the community and what it means to be a part of it. Serious, real friendships have been forged this year and I can't imagine enjoying this hobby as much without them.

Oh yeah, it's a hobby... that's right... I almost forgot!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Got into pipe smoking. Went to a lot of herfs. Met a few more gorillas. Cigars were good but not as good as the friendships I made. Not a bad year.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> Without good friends to smoke with, the biggest collection is meaningless. Well said Dave. :tu


YES!!!! This is exactly how I feel! As a buddy of mine once said, "would you cook a seven course meal just for yourself? No! So why would you endeavour to smoke an entire box of cigars all by yourself? Cigars are for sharing" I couldn't agree more.

The friendships I've made here have been wonderful. Dave - it was great to finally meet you this year and a pleasure to host you at my home for a little BBQ in conjunction with MMH. For those of you visiting Chicago, shoot me a PM. Though I have a busy schedule, if I'm available I'm always game for sharing some great vintage smokes with fellow lovers of the leaf.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

bobarian said:


> No matter what the price a newbie cant really justify a RR or EL purchase until the basics have been placed in their inventory.


Too true, the palette needs to be trained with the classics first. One day I hope to be able to sample the limited editions and really appreciate them. You can't run before you can walk! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

2007 was a great year for me... meeting people at herfs and well... thank you


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Had a epiphany a few weeks ago about regional release cigars. They have become crazy expensive.


THAT's your epiphany?
Finally started looking at the prices, eh?


Da Klugs said:


> Why? I figure it ties partially back to the first few of these "specials" that came out and appreciated in value in a few short years for some. Maybe it's the presumption of exclusivity and or quality for others. For the truly sick, it's the need to have the latest and greatest regardless of extortion level pricing.


oh, ok - I'll take that part as the epiphany...
:r



Simplified said:


> When I am at work or life here in my neighborhood I do not meet 21 year olds or people my dads age that I want to hang with.


:tpd:

Now let's see... did I learn anything at all?

When cigar folks are in town, it's always worth making the effort to meet up, even if it seems like it will be a pain.
There is no "rule", only "exceptions" (either that or I'm just an idiot. Learned this trying to do blind reviews)
Having a large humidor only makes you (well me anyways) obsess over whether to save or smoke any given box.

those are the easy ones that come to mind...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I remember being an eager newb. A few wise gorillas tought me patience. With experience comes knowledge. The comaraderie brings it all together.

Now I can't wait for the next herf, to share the next smoking experience or to soak up the wisdom of elders!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> You're not really twice my age, are you Freddy?
> 
> :r


He was talking about you Tommy...


Rock Star said:


> So cool hanging out with guys twice my age and actually having fun..:ss:r Ive flown more in '06 and '07 than I have my whole life combined..Some real moments to remember..


I liked meeting you too gramps 



dvickery said:


> ....
> 
> have NEVER attended a "herf" sniff...hope to meet you in may...i will try my best...i know you will be there.
> 
> ...


Rick was smiling to beat the band I'm sure. That brought a misty eye.



mmblz said:


> THAT's your epiphany?
> Finally started looking at the prices, eh?
> 
> oh, ok - I'll take that part as the epiphany...
> ...


ROFL. Ya caught the Dave, mmblz.

That certain brands have "classic" cigar flavors that they work hard at maintaining. Different vitolas can have usually subtle effects on this classic flavor that can change at different rates with age, humidity, and rate of smoking. I do not even have close to the resources to explore this first hand.

When I find what I like, buy it. If I find I like older smokes, I buy older smokes, because I will like the younger versions well enough that they will not grow old in my humidor.

There are only a few cigar things more satisfying than regularly getting together with your herf buddies.

That the SHIT tax is as fun to give as to receive.

That there aren't many left from my "class" at CS.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> So cool hanging out with guys twice my age and actually having fun...





galaga said:


> He was talking about you Tommy...


I know that, Brother Rick....I just can't believe it since I look so much younger than him.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I know that, Brother Rick....I just can't believe it since I look so much younger than him.


It's the smile on your face from all those championships lately :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> It's the smile on your face from all those championships lately :tu


A smile ain't enough for a guy like me who got regular beatings with the ugly stick when I was younger! :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Simplified said:


> I remember telling Dave before the first Shack Herf "You are nuts these people could all be psychos and you invited them your place."
> 
> Boy was I wrong. The most important thing all the newbs should take apart from the cigar thoughts above is the reference to attending the herfs. I must say over the past few years I have made dozens of friends all over the country. People of all ages or generations with different backgrounds, religions and races. When I am at work or life her in my neighborhood I do not meet 21 year olds or people my dads age that I want to hang with.
> 
> This common passion brings us together and hanging with a young dude or and older dude, a black dude or a white dude is all lost with the idea that I am hanging with good friends and having a smoke... :ss


The poetic stylings of the Motown legends Sam & Dave.:tu Two great posts from two great guys!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Just caught this post...very nice, Dave.
2007 was an awesome year of cigar smoking. Not for the new releases (which I bought almost none of), but for the herfs and friends I got to hang out with throughout the year. Some epic weekends (and in some cases, weeks) of cigars & friends (and moreso in 2007, family). I'm sure 2008 will have lots of over-hyped EL's and RE's that I won't buy, but I'm sure they'll be a few boxes of old/shitty cigars I won't be able to say no to.

Also, Navydoc won the Speed Herf...that's probably my #1 memory of 2007.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Just caught this post...very nice, Dave.
> 2007 was an awesome year of cigar smoking. Not for the new releases (which I bought almost none of), but for the herfs and friends I got to hang out with throughout the year. Some epic weekends (and in some cases, weeks) of cigars & friends (and moreso in 2007, family). I'm sure 2008 will have lots of over-hyped EL's and RE's that I won't buy, but I'm sure they'll be a few boxes of old/shitty cigars I won't be able to say no to.
> 
> *Also, Navydoc won the Speed Herf...that's probably my #1 memory of 2007.*


That and the 1492 incident and the Gabe "Cup hat" were pretty special herf moments. Then there were the PPP at LOL and the island that well.. to speak of them would be to cheapen the experience. 

And the most important one for me.. cigar related in origin, I get a smoking son in law this coming Summer. :tu


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Wonderful initial post, Dave. I absolutely concur with it. While I haven't had the luxury of smoking many of the truly "vintage" cigars, I have smoked some and have several within my stock.

With respect to the RE's. It's completely gotten out of hand. I was just talking with Eric about this earlier today. Notwithstanding the crazy number of releases, the prices this year have gone through the roof. Some of this is the weakening dollar internationally, but I think your right regarding this ill-placed extortion. Additionally, Habanos S.A. needs to take a course in Keynesian economics. Demand will never remain high if the supply is too abundant. They produced 20,000 boxes of Maestros. Unbelievable. They will be available for years.

They limited the supply of the Magnificos and Dantes, but just re-released the Obus and Libertadores from last year. This impinges on the value of the original batch, if you ask me. And who knows, maybe they will re-release the Magnificos and Dantes next year...just when we thought that we had a nice piece of a relatively small pie.

If this year's RE's sit on shelves, instead of humidors, maybe Habanos S.A. will revisit their RE program.

I, too, enjoy experiencing the progression of recent production cigars. The initial sick period for some of '06 production was relatively short. We'll see how they progress.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread is just an excellent read. Thanks to all. :ss


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Also, Navydoc won the Speed Herf...that's probably my #1 memory of 2007.


I came in dead last...but that exquisite RyJ '98 was worth it! :ss

More once I collect my thoughts....


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, let's see...this was the year that I discovered that I prefer smaller ring gauge sticks. Initially I'd started on coronas, then moved up to Churchills at a friend's recommendation...then found I was having a royal b*tch of a time keeping an even burn. Moved back to corona diameter or smaller and it's no longer a problem.

Had my first Party Short in September...initially I didn't like the flavor profile, then last month I tried another one when I was actually sitting down and relaxing, instead of doing something else as I smoked. Paired with a good ethyl-based beverage, I thought "you know...this thing ain't bad!"

Finally got enough ISOMs that I can start enjoying 'em a little more than four times a year...getting some idea of what I like, and now I see how a cigar *should* burn and how good one can taste. Also got to see the effects of aging...as shown between a 1998 RyJ Cazadores (two hours of flavor bliss) and an '05 one (honey-sweetened tea with a MAJOR nic high!)

Plus I got into serious herfing and met a lot of fine BOTLs all over Illinois and the greater Milwaukee area.

In all...a very good year! :tu :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Plus I got into serious herfing and met a lot of fine BOTLs all over Illinois and the greater Milwaukee area.
> 
> In all...a very good year! :tu :ss


And don't forget your Herculean efforts at Brewers Herf II Scott! :tu :r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> And don't forget your Herculean efforts at Brewers Herf II Scott! :tu :r


Crap...I DID forget about that! (Actually I remembered it insofar as tasting a Boli PC with Ron Zacapa 23 :dr)

How many miles _did_ I walk across those parking lots....:chk:chk:chk :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Crap...I DID forget about that! (Actually I remembered it insofar as tasting a Boli PC with Ron Zacapa 23 :dr)
> 
> How many miles _did_ I walk across those parking lots....:chk:chk:chk :r


Eleventy billion?  :r


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice post Dave. It started me thinking about 2007. I think 2007 was a very good year and one that will stand out in my own smoking history.

At the beginning of this year I attended my first CS herf with the guys down in Columbus. It was damn cold but we had fun. Todd never did the worm for us when we went bowling but he assured me this weekend we will get to see it once he moves up here 

This herf is also what got me sparked back up on CS. I joined a few years ago after meeting some CS guys at a LOL herf. Incidentally I attended my 
4th LOL this year and it was still one of the best herfs! I hope it wasn't the last. I was here in No-hio for shack herf but had only been here a couple of weeks and had to do some things with my rental prop in Columbus that week. Always next year though.

In my own career moves I landed in Cleveland where I have got to meet some more great smoking buddies. Jeremy re-introduced me to pipes after about a five year hiatus. I dove deep into that. I think because it's something I can go into a B&M and have fun looking at since I don't buy a whole lot of the cigars there anymore.

As far as cigars, the regionals I bought wasa box of the PL Lonsdales and they are sitting after smoking a few. Shorts have never stayed long since being introduced to them about 6 years ago and The RyJ CF's are excellent. I have one from 98 that I plan on smoking next years since it will mark 10 years being graduated from college.

Great year and I think 2008 will be no different!!:tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Eleventy billion?  :r


That's such a great number.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice post Dave! My best smoking times are always when I am with my cigar brothers.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Happy holidays to all.....while 2007 was a great year for cigars, I'm already looking forward to 2008! (my wallet, not so much:chk)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> That's such a great number.


I think of you every time I hear it!


----------

